# New Pickups



## AKSkirmish

Have no intrest in the pic dept right now. so certainly not up to par.but here is a mix of shots of a few new guys I have picked up here recently.

View attachment 198212

View attachment 198211

View attachment 198213

View attachment 198214


----------



## BRUNER247

Fish look nice! I like the mixed sand also.


----------



## TheCableGuy

Nice pick-up AK!! but still looking for the crappy pics


----------



## AKSkirmish

BRUNER247 said:


> Nice pick-up AK!! but still looking for the crappy pics


Thanks

lol-I'll show ya what I mean-next time I post.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Beautiful pics AK. Your "Crappy" pictures are better then my best!


----------



## AKSkirmish

Cheers

View attachment 198218

View attachment 198219

View attachment 198220


----------



## Piranha_man

Nice looking fish, regardless of the fact that the pictures look like they were taken by a retarded 6 year old with an instamatic camera...


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha_man said:


> Nice looking fish, regardless of the fact that the pictures look like they were taken by a retarded 6 year old with an instamatic camera...


lol
Appreciated


----------



## Piranha_man

(Seriously though... great pics man... way better than I could ever do!)


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha_man said:


> (Seriously though... great pics man... way better than I could ever do!)


Thanks
Just hard to get lighting right in a 3 foot deep tank-Some turn out better than other's obviously....


----------



## FEEFA

Looking good as usual AK, what is the last fish? Its a stunner


----------



## AKSkirmish

****** said:


> Looking good as usual AK, what is the last fish? Its a stunner


Appreciated
I'll report back with correct name


----------



## His Majesty

gorgeous looking fish, great colours on them. and im loving that sand. its wicked cool


----------



## AKSkirmish

AKSkirmish said:


> gorgeous looking fish, great colours on them. and im loving that sand. its wicked cool


Appreciate the kind words

I'm really liking this sand as well......


----------



## jp80911

what kind of sand is that? just mix of black and pool sand?


----------



## AKSkirmish

jp80911 said:


> what kind of sand is that? just mix of black and pool sand?


No mix at all-well atleast not in that tank.

I told local water company that I wanted pool filter sand.They asked me which color---I laughed because I had no clue it came in colors.I told themI wanted soemthing darker.then they asked me what size grain I wanted-I told them I had no clue......I explained to them what I wanted it for.This is what they brought me man...Other than that-I know jack sh*t about it. Othe than I like it-it is actually more like really fine gravel rather than sand.It's pretty heavy stuff and takes a good bit of current to begin to even move the stuff......


----------



## jp80911

I wish they had give you a name on that stuff cuz I like it


----------



## AKSkirmish

jp80911 said:


> I wish they had give you a name on that stuff cuz I like it


No name-But dedicated number system.

I'll try to dig it up....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Those are nice AK, I had a 7" albino senegalus up until about a year ago, my girl forgot to shut the top after she fed him one night and I went in the next morning and he was on the carpet... no bueno.


----------



## AKSkirmish

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Those are nice AK, I had a 7" albino senegalus up until about a year ago, my girl forgot to shut the top after she fed him one night and I went in the next morning and he was on the carpet... no bueno.


That sucks Joe...I love em man...Neat active fish with a nice feeding habits.....I will be looking to add many more in near future...
I'm got a themed tank going finally with an old world setup.....Polys and my clown..Gonna keep it that way too....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

They are very cool fish, my girl really wanted to get a few more and give them a tank to themselves, but after we lost the one we had, the idea got put on the back burner.


----------



## AKSkirmish

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> They are very cool fish, my girl really wanted to get a few more and give them a tank to themselves, but after we lost the one we had, the idea got put on the back burner.


Christmas is right around the corner man........


----------



## jp80911

AKSkirmish said:


> I wish they had give you a name on that stuff cuz I like it


No name-But dedicated number system.

I'll try to dig it up....
[/quote]

Thanks AK


----------



## jp80911

AK, any luck on finding out what kind of substrate it is?


----------



## AKSkirmish

jp80911 said:


> AK, any luck on finding out what kind of substrate it is?


Sorry man.
I have been watching my friends pitbulls and haven't had much time to leave the house and make it down that way.I am watching the dogs until sunday...next week I can take care of that for ya....


----------



## jp80911

AKSkirmish said:


> AK, any luck on finding out what kind of substrate it is?


Sorry man.
I have been watching my friends pitbulls and haven't had much time to leave the house and make it down that way.I am watching the dogs until sunday...next week I can take care of that for ya....
[/quote]

Thank you sir


----------



## AKSkirmish

jp80911 said:


> AK, any luck on finding out what kind of substrate it is?


Sorry man.
I have been watching my friends pitbulls and haven't had much time to leave the house and make it down that way.I am watching the dogs until sunday...next week I can take care of that for ya....
[/quote]

Thank you sir








[/quote]

NP man...Have a good day...


----------



## jp80911

AK, any luck?


----------



## AKSkirmish

jp80911 said:


> AK, any luck?


I had luck with a number----But it's only a local number......I have to wait for manager to get back for something a bit more concrete.


----------



## jp80911

Ok, thanks AK


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Love your fish and tanks. I really like the sand mixture.


----------



## AKSkirmish

jp80911 said:


> Love your fish and tanks. I really like the sand mixture.


Appreciated.
Soon all my tanks will be useing this sand...Just filled up a 125 gal last night with it as well......


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

looks good


----------



## AKSkirmish

jp80911 said:


> Ok, thanks AK


Man...I'm not getting much of anywhere with this place.........
The only number I can get from them is LP-24.36......But they did tell me thats a local number....It is also a sand for filtering water.

thats about the best i can do for ya

which isn't jack sh*t......


----------



## jp80911

AK, you did your best, many thanks.

what company (name and/or type of company) did you buy the sand from? at least I can see if I have one similar local to me to see if they carry something similar.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Company is called alaskan pure water supply.


----------



## jp80911

thanks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------

